# Catawba Crack....!



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We were one of the last groups off Saturday evening, and caught fish right up to the point the lights at the dock dissapeared in the heavy snow ( 7pm). I had my garmin along and we had no trouble finding the dock from our location 2 miles NW. The scary part was as we crossed the pressure crack in the dark, by ourselves, the weight of the quad, two guys, the shanty and 50 lbs of fish busted a wheel barrow sized chunk of ice from the edge of the pressure crack we all cross about 3/4 mile west of the dock. The quad bounced thru, but the shanty dropped in, and busted the tow rope. I had to go back to the edge of the hole and drag to thing out of the hole, and back on safe ice. No other problems back to the dock, I was sitting on the back of the quad, and I may have tinkled a little when I saw the rear tire drop into the lake.An exciting several minutes, and we feared for the next guy that tryied to cross there with that big ( 3-4') slab bobbing loose with a fresh snow cover. Risky adventure we are all participating in..... Be alert when you cross these carcks,,,,,,HT


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anyone have any pictures of these cracks? Kinda hard to imagine but definitely interesting! Be safe out there!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Get a sled and jump that sucker. If you feel the ass drop, just gun it, and youll be fine. 
In all reality, you should set a series of waypoints along the crack during the day, then when returning at night, you will be able to see where it is and stop to test it if needed before crossing. If you go far enough along it toward the ramp, you dont even have to cross it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye
it is pressure rige,you come up on that,the ice is rising 2' above ice,you can see that very clearly.you should always test that.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Hardtop said:


> We were one of the last groups off Saturday evening, and caught fish right up to the point the lights at the dock dissapeared in the heavy snow ( 7pm). I had my garmin along and we had no trouble finding the dock from our location 2 miles NW. The scary part was as we crossed the pressure crack in the dark, by ourselves, the weight of the quad, two guys, the shanty and 50 lbs of fish busted a wheel barrow sized chunk of ice from the edge of the pressure crack we all cross about 3/4 mile west of the dock. The quad bounced thru, but the shanty dropped in, and busted the tow rope. I had to go back to the edge of the hole and drag to thing out of the hole, and back on safe ice. No other problems back to the dock, I was sitting on the back of the quad, and I may have tinkled a little when I saw the rear tire drop into the lake.An exciting several minutes, and we feared for the next guy that tryied to cross there with that big ( 3-4') slab bobbing loose with a fresh snow cover. Risky adventure we are all participating in..... Be alert when you cross these carcks,,,,,,HT


We were one of the last groups off the ice Sat night, 2 Snowmobiles and 2 quads and didnt find the spot you are talking about. We pretty much came in on a straight line from E can. If you dont have a GPS, But a smartphone I would buy the Navionics app thats $13.99. Well worth it! Got us back to the beach in that heavy snow with no problems!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Ill second the navionics app. PRICELESS! Has helped with fishing, hunting and just browseing


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

No "push up"......just the flat "minor" looking crack....... everyone had been stepping/driving across it all day, we just must have hit a weak section I guess....pretty scarry looking back on it now.....I know this is the stuff the regular lake guys see all the time, but there are alot of rookies like me treading out with all the stories and they need to know even the good looking days can present danger/excitement on the big lake......HT


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are not using boards to cross the cracks, even if there only 6"-8",the more you use it the worse it's gonna get. Carry some planks and USE THEM.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

B Thomas said:


> We were one of the last groups off the ice Sat night, 2 Snowmobiles and 2 quads and didnt find the spot you are talking about. We pretty much came in on a straight line from E can. If you dont have a GPS, But a smartphone I would buy the Navionics app thats $13.99. Well worth it! Got us back to the beach in that heavy snow with no problems!


Same here, used an I Phone Navionics app going out, but almost pi$$ed myself when we went to leave and found I had 10% battery life as we were climbing onto the sled in that snow. Phone died just as the heavy stuff was coming in around 7:30 and I watched the towers go out of sight in a matter of minutes, so no way to get a visual either. Was debating sticking it out all night so we didn't have to travel blind, but then saw two groups of quads/sleds coming from about 3 miles out running a SE heading and we stayed right along side them on the way in. Funny thing is, I never saw the crack that we passed over on the way out, and I watched the quads slow up along side us, apparently crossing it. I figure we remained just a hair North of the break until we reached the ramp, which is not the best of places to be either. That will be the last time we go out without a backup /redundant GPS. Bad enough traveling in at night and in heavy snow, but without the aid of a percieved "safe" or well traveled route being logged to reference, we were pushing our luck.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I know it's not always possible, but if there is any possible way you can mark that spot for the next guys coming through...it is a big help.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use a navionics as well, turn off your data plan, you will still be able to get texts and calls but it'll stop checking for emails and facebook, twitter updates whatever you have on your phone. I also take one of those accessory backup chargers. It's a small battery you charge then you can hook your phone to it and it'll charge it super fast. My Lowrance has a GPS on it two, never know when you can drop a phone down the hole.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

You can buy backup batterys for cheap like 10 bucks that your normal phone charger usb will plug into. They work really good! I have 2 of them and just leave my phone plugged into one of them and phone never leaves 100% all day. Also alot of fourwheelers have plug in to plugin a phone charger


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I use a navionics as well, turn off your data plan, you will still be able to get texts and calls but it'll stop checking for emails and facebook, twitter updates whatever you have on your phone. I also take one of those accessory backup chargers. It's a small battery you charge then you can hook your phone to it and it'll charge it super fast. My Lowrance has a GPS on it two, never know when you can drop a phone down the hole.


Kev, thanks for the heads up/ reminder to turn off the data plan. Probably would have saved me some worry Saturday night. I'll be sure to set it up accordingly next trip out.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> You can buy backup batterys for cheap like 10 bucks that your normal phone charger usb will plug into. They work really good! I have 2 of them and just leave my phone plugged into one of them and phone never leaves 100% all day. Also alot of fourwheelers have plug in to plugin a phone charger


where can you find this?!?! i need to get one for the weekend


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are called power banks. Don't forget to take your USB cord, throw this and your phone in a zip lock back and take with you.

Depends on how much juice you need. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=node=2407761011&field-keywords=power+bank


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Picture from Sunday off Catawba. My buddy walked right into it after I told him it wasn't stable. He got a little wet but it was pretty hillarious.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

As of today it looks like South winds this weekend, how far will that pressure crack open up with 10mph wind?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> where can you find this?!?! i need to get one for the weekend


Gander mountain sells them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I havent look much for them but have seen them at sears and dollar stores. Im sure walmarts meijers and other big name stores all carry them The higher the mAh the longer it will last. Mine is a 5600mah and lasts all day plus some. Im sure a 2500 would be fine but may have to end the day on your cell battery. Buy the biggest you can find and dont look back.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Word of caution. Not all battery packs work on all phones. Try them before you leave the store.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

The Mophie Juice Pack is great for I Phone. Not sure if they make it for Android and other devices. I travel extensively and have 24 hours of data every time I charge my Mophie & I Phone. They also make one called Apple Juice. 

Whats better about these is they are a phone case and battery back up in 1 and don't need to carry another wire, battery pack etc. All in 1 and flip the switch to use the batter back up. Another idea for you... 




EYEFISHER2 said:


> I havent look much for them but have seen them at sears and dollar stores. Im sure walmarts meijers and other big name stores all carry them The higher the mAh the longer it will last. Mine is a 5600mah and lasts all day plus some. Im sure a 2500 would be fine but may have to end the day on your cell battery. Buy the biggest you can find and dont look back.


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

My mother got me a halo brand from home shopping club for Xmas, works pretty good for 1 extra full charge.


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

The verizon add that just came in the mail has a real good one on sale today for 69.99


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I have a mophie pack on my phone also which provides 1 full extra charge but if using the navonics app as a main piece of equipment and need 100 percent reliability i prefer to carry a battery pack that is capable of 2 more full charges of the phone. The cold really can drain batterys fast and by no means im i telling anyone what to do. This is just how i like to go about business and not take a chance. No problems and probably wont change anytime soon. In the mean time lets catch some fish


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Scott Mick I have a gel cell battery case with a shoulder strap that has a outlet in the outside. You can keep your phone plugged in all day and it keeps your phone 100% charged.Heres the problem....this battery packet goes with a heated seat that it plugs into which I never use so the pack is now for my cell phone when Im out on the Big Pond with the navionics app. I have an HD 5 on my snowmobile with the erie chip but I use my phone for back up or if you ever had an emergency. That cold zaps your battery, wish I could tell ya where I got it but I got it over 10yrs ago never did use the seat but the pack is awesome.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Those making late week plans to ice some walleyes need to watch the wind forecast.....10-20 mph W , Friday-Saturday This may be enough to shift ice pack with all the snow on it adding resistance. Don't mean to be a fear monger, but I have my ice jumping patch and don't want others to share that experience. 
A few years ago with 9-10 of mid season ice , ( much like this) me & BIL were about a mile west of the Catawba dock on a cold bluebird day, just got set up about 8am, mild 15mph SW breeze but we were toasty warm in my Shapel, about 100ft outside this same pressure crack that is always there. We figured with a SW breeze, the ice would not be opening up there west of Catawba. About 1/2 hr into our set, we felt/heard a rumble...not too alarmed, ice makes noise....a few minutes later and another more violent shudder.....and he happens to look out the window towards the pressure crack and saw ice chunks disspearing into the crack......NOT GOOD......
We scrambled out of the shanty, and watched in a sort of disbelief as the entire ice sheet were were on was moving onshore, towards the dock, and folding under the shore bound section......pretty quickly too. We started to pack up, and by the time we had the shanty down, the 100' of ice between us and the crack had vanished, we had to keep moving back away from the folding ice about as fast as you could walk. Unsure what to do..... a group of snowmobilers came up heading is as they knew the ice was moving too. We aksed them what they thought, and they decided they were going to go for it and try to bounce across. 
Two of them made it, but the third bogged down, and the guy jumped off.....the others came back and helped him wrestle his sled across and to the safe ice east of the working crack... Now we had to make that decision as well....on foot.with the shanty & gear....pretty scarry approaching the crack and watching the 10" surface you are standing on dissapearing into the depths. But we just had to pick a spot that looked the smoothest, and do it. Reminded me of the people movers in airports. but with a near death ascpect.
We made it across, but the shanty bounced and some of the gear feel off and my heater was there shifting around on top of the thick chunks as they churned...and tried to swallow it. I eased back, reached out and grabbed it out of the beast's jaws. Busted up a little but saved..... we made a B line for the dock, gave it a little kiss as we passed, and spent the rest of the day fishing in my marina. I did some research later and this is called a an Ice Sheet Subduction, and is not uncommon on the Great Lakes. 
I don't bring this up to scare other inland OGFers...but to make you aware of "one" of the hazzards on the big pond. While this is not quite as bad as having the ice "spread" and becoming stranded in the typical way, it does get your attention and could be deadly if you made the wrong decision and got caught in the folding ice sheets. We thought we were safe with a breeze blowing "onshore" but got the suprise of our lives that mroning. HT


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

last time i was in home depot in sandusky they had a bunch of inexpensive battery chargers for less than 15$.they were at the front of the store and would probably be good for a couple of full recharges.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just curious for guys who have been fishing Erie ice forever (20-30 years). What have you guys seen when the entire west end is locked up super tight with 12-20 inches of ice. Only a guess but doesn't have the ice have less chance to drastically move and shift if it has nowhere to go? also the thickness may have something to do with it as well heavier is no doubt harder to move, one thing for sure is thinner ice can move, break, shift, etc. 3 weeks ago I was out in that 45-50MPH gusts out of the SW sitting on good ice, we kept aware all day and that ice didn't budge.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

as long as the west end is "locked" it wont move "much" as soon as you get some thin spots..it will move....


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to extend a thank you for all the suggestions, as they do not go unheeded. First time my buds have hit Erie, and really my first year in the ice game, so I'm green when it comes to this deal. Been out twice so far this year from Catawba (once on foot and once w/sled) and have done well. I would like to hit it at least one more time before we get an extended thaw and things become largely unpredictable. I will say this: Alot of good info related to safety is at hand here, so long as those interested in this particular fishery take the time to filter it all in.


----------

